# Is there a good IE add blocker like Adblock plus for Firefox?



## geepondy (Mar 19, 2009)

I was fooling around with IE8 just for fun but I hate the constant ads. I think the adblock plus does a wonderful job for Firefox, is there anythign equivalent for IE?


----------



## mechBgon (Mar 19, 2009)

You might try out the IE7Pro add-on. It's legit and reputable (and works on IE8 too, name notwithstanding).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 21, 2009)

If you are using IE, you deserve to be assaulted by ads. :nana:


----------



## balou (Mar 21, 2009)

There's a way to block ads that works with ANY browser, under almost any operating system (windows/mac/linux/bsd/other unices/iphone/os/2/symbian)...

http://pgl.yoyo.org/as/#foursteps 

And if you wonder what the hosts file exactly is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts_file


----------



## donn_ (Mar 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> If you are using IE, you deserve to be assaulted by ads. :nana:



I can't completely avoid it (almost, though). There are still websites which do not function correctly with FireFox. New York's state website, where I file quarterly taxes, register boats and vehicles, and do other state business, is an example.


----------



## mechBgon (Mar 21, 2009)

IE is also (still) the only Windows browser built for central manageability. Pre-customize it, deploy it, configure it, enforce settings (despite your employees' attempts to sabotage them), pre-set preferences, update it, audit it, remove it... on a thousand computers at once. Or ten thousand. From your desk, while browsing CPF  

The competitors are now ~10 years late to the starting line in manageability. It would be cool if there were some actual competition, but there really isn't yet.

A couple telling remarks from sysadmins:



> Its not the lifecycle that bothers me, its the inability to administer it with Group Policy. If Firefox was a GPO aware application I would deploy it to enterprise environments a lot more than I currently do (which is to say I currently NEVER do).


 


> Of course businesses want longer support lifecycles and longer transition times.
> 
> I despise when an open source product like Firefox just tells you "we're no longer supporting that version anymore, you better upgrade or you're boned" after the that version has been out only a year.
> 
> When you complain you get responses akin to "it's open source, you should be lucky you're getting anything". This is the difference between a browser like Internet Explorer and its open source alternative. The open source community can choose to abandon their users whenever they feel like it and be indignant when you try to communicate that it will take time to test your applications and migrate your users to the new version, whereas Microsoft has to continue to support over 4 (IE 5.01 w/W2000SP4, 6 - various OSes, 7 - various OSes and now 8 - various OSes) previous versions of Internet Explorer in addition to trying to develop a new one.


 


> As a sysadmin, Mozilla's support policy is yet another reason we wont even consider their browser. Particularly when there are often breaking changes between versions.


 
Remember folks, not everyone is a home user with just one or two computers and cooperative users :tinfoil:


----------



## geepondy (Mar 21, 2009)

I installed it but I'm not so sure it's working for IE8. I'm not getting the little symbol in the lower right hand screen that it says I should.



mechBgon said:


> You might try out the IE7Pro add-on. It's legit and reputable (and works on IE8 too, name notwithstanding).


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 21, 2009)

mechBgon said:


> Remember folks, not everyone is a home user with just one or two computers and cooperative users :tinfoil:



True. Forgot about those scenarios. I'll just issue my condolences to them all.  I have had to use IE once for some obscure website in the last year.

I get a kick out of seeing all the ongoing posts where people have to manually remove a side bracket, or insert spaces with the [ QUOTE] brackets here, or their post won't work. It means they are stuck using the lame IE.


----------



## mechBgon (Mar 21, 2009)

LuxLuthor said:


> I get a kick out of seeing all the ongoing posts where people have to manually remove a side bracket, or insert spaces with the [ QUOTE] brackets here, or their post won't work.


 
I haven't experienced those problems on any version of IE that I've used here. I do frequently forget that I'm not on a FuseTalk board, and use FT-style tags, but that's my own fault  D'oh!

At any rate, use what you like, and keep it up-to-date


----------



## AlexGT (Mar 22, 2009)

Maybe try to add the hosts file from spywareblaster to your blocked sites in the registry and the hosts file from spybot search and destroy.

AlexGT


----------



## Kenom (Mar 25, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> If you are using IE, you deserve to be assaulted by ads. :nana:


 
Ya know I am sick of seeing biased people making statements like this about IE. I HATE FF and won't install it on my system because of the changes it makes to my system that totally mess up the way I do things on my computer. Why should I have to change the way I do things to use FF? No program is perfect. All programs have drawbacks and flaws. Because I choose to use IE, does not mean I deserve your scorn. I've not seen how FF is superior with the single exception of it loading pages faster. OOOooo. in a world of high speed internet connections where all pages load fast, 1 nano second longer just doesn't mean squat. 

I will forever use IE!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 25, 2010)

Kenom said:


> Ya know I am sick of seeing biased people making statements like this about IE. I HATE FF and won't install it on my system because of the changes it makes to my system that totally mess up the way I do things on my computer. Why should I have to change the way I do things to use FF? No program is perfect. All programs have drawbacks and flaws. Because I choose to use IE, does not mean I deserve your scorn. I've not seen how FF is superior with the single exception of it loading pages faster. OOOooo. in a world of high speed internet connections where all pages load fast, 1 nano second longer just doesn't mean squat.
> 
> I will forever use IE!



You feel scorn from a forum post? WoW! :mecry: Hey, knock yourself out using I.E. 

I'm not going to do the research of pro's and con's of the browser wars for you. However, apparently I.E. 8 is much better than I.E. 7. 

The free plugins available for customizing FF make it a no brainer for most of us using it, and I'm just responding to the OP's question. Is there a good IE ad blocker? Huh? Is there? :tinfoil:


----------



## daimleramg (Mar 25, 2010)

Try... tools>internet options>privacy>check 2 boxes in the inprivate section then restart ie.

That should take care of ads that hijack your page.


----------

